# كلمات نستخدمها من اصل اجنبي  :::



## اني بل (17 يونيو 2009)

1 - (( أمبير )) و هو وحدة لقياس قوة التيار الكهربي بالفرنسية a.m.ampara يمكن إبدال تلك اللفظة بـ(( المقياس )) . 








2 - (( إسمنت )) مادة البناء المعروفة إنجليزي camant وفي العربية (( المسلح )) .








3 - (( أتوماتيكي )) ما يتحرك بنفسه فرنسي autometigua عن اليونانية وفي العربية (( تلقائي )) .



4 - (( ألكتروني )) إنجليزي elactron عن اليونانية وفي العربية (( الكُهَيْرب )) .



5 - ( بلكاش ) من الفرنسية blocega معناه (( الحاجز )) لوح من خشب خفيف .








6 - (( إتريك )) لفظ إنجليزي elactric (( مصباح يدوي )) .



7 - (( برغي )) مسمار ملولب ، وجمعه براغٍ تركي burgu (( المثقب )) .








8 - (( بسترة )) مأخوذة من اسم العالم الفرنسي pestaur ومعناه : (( تعقيم )) .



9- (( بطارية )) جهاز يخزن القوة الكهربية و هو نوعان جاف و سائل إيطالي bettarie ومعناه : (( مشحن كهربي )) .



10 - (( بلوك )) من التركية boluk و تدل على أجزاء البناء الحائطي ، وفي العربية (( لَبِّنَه )) .



11 - (( بوجي )) فرنسي bovgie ، وفي العربية (( شمعة التشغيل أو التحريك )) .



12 - (( بنزين )) تركي banzin عن الايطالية banzine ، وفي العربية (( وقود )) .



13 - (( ترمومتر )) فرنسي tharmomatra عن اليونانية عربيته (( ميزان الحرارة )) أو (( المحّر )) .








14 - (( تلفزيون )) فرنسية talavision و هو مركب من tala اليونانية بمعنى البعيد و vision الفرنسية بمعنى الرؤية وضع له علماء اللغة كلمة (( المرناة )) و (( الرائي )) و لكن الأفضل أن تكون (( تلفاز )) لأنها كلمة على بناء عربي و الفعل منه ( تَلْفَزَ ) و المصدر ( تلفزة ) .








15 - (( تلفون )) إنجليزي talaphona عن اليونانية و معناه الصوت من بعيد ، وفي العربية (( الهاتف )) أو (( المسرة )) .








16 - (( ديكور )) فرنسي dacor ، وفي العربية (( تزيين )) .








17 - (( دينمو )) فرنسي dynemo ، وفي العربية (( موَُلِد )) . 



18 - (( دنميت )) فرنسي dynamite عربيه (( ناسف )) .



19 - (( رادار )) إنكليزي radar جهاز يرى من خلاله الأشياء الصلبة الداخلية و يمكن تعريبه بـ(( الكشاف )) أو (( الراصد )) . 



20 - (( شاسي )) فرنسي chassis ، وفي العربية (( هيكل )) .



21 - (( شاكوش )) بالتركية جكيج gekig وفي العربية (( مطرقة )) .



22 - (( صامولة )) محرفة عن التركية somun و هي : قطعة من الحديد المجوفة لولبيا و يدخل فيها المسمار ( المثقب ) عربيتها (( المحوَّى )) . هي بالفرنسية acrou و بالإنجليزية .



female ***ew . 23 - (( صنفرة )) تركي zimpara نوع من الورق يستخدم لصقل الخشب و المعدن و غيرها و لعلها تكون (( الصاقل )) . 



24 - (( طرمبة )) تركي tulumba عن الإيطالية tromde ، وفي العربية : (( مضخة )) .




25 - (( فيش )) فرنسي ficha ، وفي العربية : (( موصل )) . 








26 - (( كُريك )) تركي kurak ، وفي العربية : (( مجرفة )) .


27 - (( كفر )) إيطالي copartora ، وفي العربية (( إطار )) .








28 - (( كنديشن )) إنجليزي air-conditionao ، وفي العربية : (( مكيف )) .


29 - (( كوبري )) تركي kopru ، وفي العربية : (( جسر )) .


30 - (( لمبة )) تركي lembe عن الإيطالية lempe و هي يونانية الأصل ، وفي العربية : (( مصباح )) .








31 - (( ماسورة )) تركي mesure ، وفي العربية ( أنبوبة )) .


32 - (( مكينة )) إيطالي mecchine ، وفي العربية : (( محرك )) .


33 - (( موتوسكل )) (( سيكل )) إنجليزية motor-cycla ، وفي العربية : (( دراجة هوائية )) و للدباب (( دراجة نارية )) .








34 - (( موديل )) فرنسي modal ، وفي العربية ( طراز )) 








35 - (( ميكرفون )) إنجليزي microphona ، وفي العربية : (( مكبر صوت )) . 








36 - (( هليكوبتر )) إنجليزية halicoptar من اليونانية الأصل معناه لولبي الجناح و هي طائرة عامودية ، وفي العربية : (( الحوامة )) . 








37 - (( ونش )) إنجليزية winch ، وفي العربية : (( رافعة )) .​
منقول


----------



## SALVATION (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا كتييير لمعلوماتك الرائعه جورجينا*
*تسلم ايدك*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوك (17 يونيو 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومه_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2009)

*مكنتش عارفة معناها بالعربى من كتر ما قل استخدامه
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع القيم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميله ​ 
ميررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

جورجينا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المتميزة (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا موضوع فعلا رائع ربنا يباركك ​*​


----------



## sara A (17 يونيو 2009)

*جميل قوى يا جورجينا*
*ميرسى كتير*


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2009)

توني العزيز


----------

